# carbon neutralizing bucket vs. homemade carbon scrubber



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 15, 2008)

which of these works better.i know the homemade carbon scrubber doesnt make your room smell like ona but is it as  effective on masking the smell?
as for the odor neutralizing bucket,does having this in your growroom effect the smell/taste of your buds?i'd apreciate any advice. Thanks alot


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 15, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing, will definitely keep an eye on this thread.

I would hope that masking the smell wouldn't even be needed for a carbon scrubber as there will be no smell to mask, but I don't even know if carbon filters eliminate all of the smell or just most of it.


----------



## CasualGrower (May 15, 2008)

well that would depend on how much circulation you have through the filter and how much carbon you are circulating it through..... You will still smell the plant when you get close to it, but should not overpower the room.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 15, 2008)

....ok,so as long as your circulating/venting the air in the room,the ona wont effect the taste/smell of the buds?is this correct???


----------



## smokybear (May 15, 2008)

Running a carbon scrubber will not affect the buds in any way. Not too sure about the other thing. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 15, 2008)

anybody know about if put in the grow room. the ona in the odor neutralizing bucket effects the smell/taste of the buds?


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 15, 2008)

Although I have not done it, using ONA in a grow room would theoretically get on all parts of the plant as ONA actually gives off a scent (and the fan is blowing it around the room). Carbon scrubbers do not eliminate any scent at all and only remove the scented particles in the air so using one would never have an affect on the plants or growroom.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 15, 2008)

right,thats what i was thinking.but i've seen many people using them with no complaints but that is what made me start this thread.i think i'll start a thread and ask if anybody in here has used one during flowering,it'd probably be the best way to get a straight answer.Thanks guys


----------

